# General > Genealogy >  Original House Inhabitants ?

## cherokee

I'm very keen to know the occupants of a dwelling which is still inhabited, but the tenant doesn't have any knowledge more than the a single generation ago.

The house in question was where my Mother was born and her family lived in it at that time - 1929.

How would I go about finding out more about this house and who, possibly, the original inhabitants were ?

Thanks for any help provided !

----------


## Commore

Depending on the house in question, if it was a croft house then the commission should hold info on all the occupants,
What type of house is it?

----------


## Skifter

The Caithness Archive Centre has copies of Valuation Roll's and Censuses which should be able to help you.

----------


## cherokee

Thank you Skifter for your information  :Smile:

----------

